# What's On Your Feet? (Double Swag Giveaway!)



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

kwunch said:


> I've slowly started buying Merino Wool everything. Finally threw away the first pair of merino wool long johns I bought 4 years ago, this was their last winter before they're just shredded too much to do any good. Well worth it.
> 
> How are those Keens as far as warmth goes, and how cold does it get where youre at?


The Wenatchee's were awesome this winter. Lot's of slush, snow and ice and the feet were warm and dry.

Highs average in the 20's to low 30's during the day and might drop to 0 or 10 once in a while at night. We can get cold snaps much lower with the wind chills measured in.

Here's some additional specs if you're interested...

http://www.keenfootwear.com/product/shoes/men/wenatchee-8in


----------



## kwunch (Apr 27, 2014)

superseal said:


> The Wenatchee's were awesome this winter. Lot's of slush, snow and ice and the feet were warm and dry.
> 
> Highs average in the 20's to low 30's during the day and might drop to 0 or 10 once in a while at night. We can get cold snaps much lower with the wind chills measured in.
> 
> ...


Li'l bit warmer than here, but not by much.


----------



## kixnbux (Feb 12, 2015)

Redwing Electrician boots with carbon fiber "steel" toes. Absolutely love em!!!


----------



## Chad McDade (Oct 14, 2012)

Carolina boots - my go to for about 6 years now.


----------



## nes999 (Apr 14, 2015)

I bought these Cat boots orginally because they were dirt cheap (50 bucks normally 130). I normally tear up a pair of boots per month no matter what brand I try. Im at the 7 month mark on these and I think I'll get a few more montha out of them


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

Thorogood 8". 

Wearing the soft toes now, but also have steelies. 

Very comfortable boots. Some days they feel like you're wearing slippers.


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

Keen Abitibi's, courtesy of BTP. 
Best boots I've ever worn. ￼


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

C'mon y'all! Let's see some more entries! :thumbup:


----------



## hillbilly512 (Jul 27, 2012)

Carolina 8in un insulated for summer








Redwing with king toe for cooler days and muddy days. 








Keen for the days I wear shorts or sheeting a roof. Go to shoe for inside work too. 
One of my knees is all messed up and I'm flat footed so gel arch supports are a must in all my shoes. All but my red wings had them in from new.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Ariat.As mentioned before they are oil resistant,slip resitant ,compfy right out of the box for me and hold up well.


----------



## r a s (Mar 30, 2015)

Shoes still dusty from job site walk through yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Keep the entries coming!


----------



## TaylorMadeAB (Nov 11, 2014)

Dakota Brand flat bottomed kicks. I like them because they have I nice wide base to prevent twisted ankles, and actually are steel toed. Also easy to slip on and off in the customer's house.


----------



## Rhode Island (Mar 24, 2015)

Chippewa for me


----------



## Jonbuild (Nov 18, 2013)

View attachment 178722







My everyday shoe and shoe closet, summers coming so I need to go shopping for some snickers!!


----------



## Knight-Builder (Feb 19, 2015)

Stompers... Straight out of BC, steel sole and toe, CSA cert. And they threw in a free hat! Just got them last week.

I've always loved the dealer/Chelsea boot style. Slip on, slip off. Was bouncing about in a similar pair that I picked up on my last jaunt to the UK, until the steel sole started slipping out the side... Then those became concreting boots.


----------



## Knight-Builder (Feb 19, 2015)

Forgot the pics again...


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Sanuk, most comfortable work slipper I've ever owned.


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> Sanuk, most comfortable work slipper I've ever owned.


If your socks get any higher, we'll be compelled to commit you.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

JR Shepstone said:


> If your socks get any higher, we'll be compelled to commit you.


That's a problem. I wear Jordan high tops to frame in and the socks keep saw dust from irritating my bare ankles and they leave a repulsive tan line. At night when I'm wearing flip flops all you see walking down the street are a pair of glowing feet.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Ariat pull on work boots like TexWax mostly. Keen tie ups sometimes. App and Tapatalk wont let me post pics.


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Jaws said:


> Ariat pull on work boots like TexWax mostly. Keen tie ups sometimes. App and Tapatalk wont let me post pics.


Send me a message about the issue posting images so I can see if it is something I can help with, please.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> That's a problem. I wear Jordan high tops to frame in and the socks keep saw dust from irritating my bare ankles and they leave a repulsive tan line. At night when I'm wearing flip flops all you see walking down the street are a pair of glowing feet.


Ive been teased for that since high school. Glad its not just me


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

We will be doing this drawing (two of them!) the morning of the 20th.


----------



## Timuhler (Mar 7, 2006)

My wife and I and a couple of friends hiked Rattlesnake Ledge last Saturday. These are the Danner Vicious. Been wearing them on the jobsite and hiking and love them. Nice and snug, keeps my foot from sliding around.

Have had great success with Danner over the years.














https://youtu.be/J4AEvUwNWuU


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

What a perfect picture!


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

I left a couple pair out .The steel toes are in the trailer some where and my dog is probably playing with the slippers?Left to right.Mud boots,Wolverines,Ariat,Columbians. Front and center is a 5 legged rescue dog.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Dura Shocks .


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Can't understand why more of you guys aren't posting dogs with your dogs or is that just a Midwestern thing?Calling your feet dogs?Guess it's just another old man thing?


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

mako1 said:


> Can't understand why more of you guys aren't posting dogs with your dogs or is that just a Midwestern thing?Calling your feet dogs?Guess it's just another old man thing?


I had to sell the dog to buy the boots!:laughing:


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

I understand that .they aren't cheap these days for some good boots that will hold up to what we do but I'll still do my best to keep both.They can both make a mess of the floor according to the GF/wife but neither can bit$% like she can.I think I'll stick with the dogs if it comes down to it!!!


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Keen slip ons, because they have good arch support, and are snug plus I do not have to bend over to tie laces. They can be adjusted a little and do not fall off. Very comfortable for work. Over a year on this pair. $125 today on Amazon. Keen Utility Steel Toe Work Shoe.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Those look pretty comfy and kind of a nice crossover .I'll have to check them out.That's why I originally started wearing the Columbia boots.


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Just a couple days left before we do TWO random drawings for the swag packages!


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Today is the last chance to get included in this drawing!


----------



## hillbilly512 (Jul 27, 2012)

Keen's for the week. Setting trusses and sheeting a roof nothing more comfortable and lightweight for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

NYgutterguy said:


> My first time trying out a pair of merrell. Probably only shoes ill ever wear for work again except for winter. Very comfortable and holding up pretty well





TNTSERVICES said:


> Redwing..test boots so no model yet. Have to give them back in October.


These are out two winners of the swag packages. :clap:

NYgutterguy and TNTSERVICES, please send me a message including your tshirt size and shipping information.


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Your swag packages went out today so watch for them Thursday or possibly Friday.


----------

